# looking for someone who might know who artifically insemenates cows



## masterxero (Jan 19, 2009)

I live in north carolina with around 10 head of cattle.
[CLEVELAND COUNTY] We have angus,simmental,hostien,angus crossed.We want to breed back soon but we don't have a bull.
Artifical insemination we would like to do.But we can't find anyone that can tell us who does this.If anyone knows of anyone in this area. please let me know.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 20, 2009)

AI for 25 yrs but thats a bit of a drive for me lol here is a link, contact these folks they should be able to help you locate an AI pro in your area
http://www.allwestselectsires.com/


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Have you tried looking up AI companies in your area and contacting them directly?
Here's a few companies I can think of but, you will have to contact them to see if they have a represenative in your area.

Genex Cooperative, Inc.
Headquarters:
100 MBC Drive
Shawano, WI 54166
Phone: 715-526-2141
Fax: 715-526-3219
Email: Info@crinet.com
www.crinet.com

ABS Global
1525 River Rd
DeForest, WI 53532 
Phone: 608-846-3721
Fax: 608-846-6392
Email: mailbag@absglobal.com 
www.absglobal.com

Select Sires Inc.
11740 U.S. 42 North, Plain City, Ohio 43064
Phone: (614) 873-4683
Fax:     (614) 873-5751
www.selectsires.com

Accelerated Genetics | E10890 Penny Lane | Baraboo, WI 53913
1-800-451-9275 | Fax: 608-356-4387 | info@accelgen.com
www.accelgen.com

USA Office
P.O. Box 437, Watertown, Wisconsin 53094
Tel: (920) 261-5065 - Fax: (920) 262-8022
USA: 1-800-932-2855
www.altagenetics.com


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 20, 2009)

talk to the semen sales reps in your area.they should know some AI techs.an talk to the local vets.some of them may AI  as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Feedmills/stores may know of someone too!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 20, 2009)

an you can  also take an AI  course.an learn how to AI.


----------



## masterxero (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies gonna do some finger walking.
             thanks again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck!


----------

